# pigeon for adoption



## BirdDust (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi, I have a special needs pigeon that is ready to be adopted. He was hand raised since about 2 weeks of age due to a severe canker. This has left him with a cross beak and poor eyesight so he needs his feed crushed and he doesn't appear to be able to fly. He is now 6 months old and needs someone that is knowledgable in beak trimming to maintain his beak properly. He is a house pigeon and has become quite adaptable to cage living. Comes when called and follows me constantly when out. He doesn't like to be held, but really enjoys sitting on your arm and just being with people. He is on the small size, all black. Don't have pics, but if you live in the Northern NJ area and are interested, just email me.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Bumping This Up So More can Read. I Sure Hope A Super Home Can Be found.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Poor little pij, I hope someone gets him home!


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Is this little one adopted yet? He seems so sweet...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought this little one had found a forever home. 
I'd adopt him but I live in the frozen north, today's high is gonna be 12.

Hope he find's a home.


----------

